# Fliegenfische auf Mallorca



## Horn10 (17. September 2007)

Hallo Kollegen!

Ich habe im aktuellen Flifi Magazin (August/September) über das Fischen mit der Fliege am Mittelmeer etc. gelesen!Mein erster Gedankeer Urlaub vom 14.-26.10 in Norden Mallorcas.|rolleyes
Nur weiss ich nicht auf welche Fliegen die Fische dort beißen.
Meine einzigen Streamer sind Regenbogenforellenstreamer,weil ich im Allgemeinen gern mit leichten Fliegen fische.

Hat Jemand vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tip für mich?
Z.B. welche Fliegen man mal versuchen könnte und welche Schnur(eine WF5F oder eher eine 6-7 sink/sinktip,mal geht sie unter manchmal nicht)
Als Fliegenmuster denke ich das ein kleiner Micky Fin oder ein Wolly Bugger erfolg bringen könnte.Und wie stehts mit ca.4cm großen Popperfliegen?

Da ich noch nicht so lange mit der Fliege unterwegs bin,
hoffe ich auf ein paar tips#t

Gruß aus Esperstoft (SH) #h


----------



## Tisie (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hallo Horn10,

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Ich habe es auf Ibiza mal mit der Fliege probiert ... guckst Du hier.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin Matthias!

Jagen die Fische auch im September noch knapp unter der Oberfläche??Dann probiere ich vielleicht mal einen Popper^^Macht sicher Spaß damit.Suchen die Fische denn nicht so wie bei uns tieferes Wasser bei forgeschrittener Jahreszeit auf??Gehen die Meeräschen denn auch auf Streamer?Brotfliegen habe ich leider nicht...wie sehen die denn aus?wie ein stück Brot?:-DFliegenbinder bin ich leider nicht sonst hätte ich mir so eine selberbinden können...

Gruß Finn-Erik

PS:Tolle Fotos von den jagenden Fischen!!;-)


----------



## Borstenwurm (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Besorg dir mal unbeschwerte grüne Fliegen, die wie Algen aussehen
weil > dort gibts bestimmt Meeräschen !!!

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## de Mischi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin, 

die Idee mit den "Brotfliegen" würde ich mal weiterdenken, gerade in den "Tourizonen" sind die Meeräschen sehr an Brot gewöhnt, sie werden täglich damit gefüttert.


----------



## Horn10 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Gute Ideen

Ich habe einen schwimmenden gelb-grünlichen Streamer!Der könnte wie eine Alge aussehen...Und zum Thema Brotfliege...kennt Jemand einen Online-Shop wo ich soeine herbekommen könnte??kann man sich so auch selber binden,ohne große Bindeausstattung?oder toastbrot an den Haken mit dünner Sehne befestigen...Weiss ob das beim richtigen Auswurf mit der Fliegenrute hält#t

Gruß aus dem Norden!


----------



## de Mischi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin, 

"Brotfliegen" habe ich mal irgendwo gesehen, der Angler hatte sich welche aus hellem Schaumstoff gebastelt und auf den Haken geklebt.


----------



## Gnilftz (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Brotfliege


----------



## de Mischi (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

So sah sie aus


----------



## Horn10 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ahh danke
dann werde ich wohl mal basteln

Danke für den Tipp!!muss man dann erst mit Brot anfüttern oda beißen sie auch so darauf (ohne das sie in einen fressrausch verfallen)?Und diese kleinen Barscharten fressen auch Brot?BBarsch auf Brot

Mfg Horn10


----------



## Tisie (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hi Finn-Erik,

mit Poppern könnte was gehen, wenn die Fische aktiv rauben. Meeräschen mit der Fliege im Mittelmeer zu fangen halte ich für fast aussichtslos, zumal die Größen weit unter den der Exemplare liegen, die im Sommer an unseren Küsten die Angler in den Wahnsinn treiben :g

Weitere fragen kann Dir sicher Pesca_123 beantworten.



Horn10 schrieb:


> PS:Tolle Fotos von den jagenden Fischen!!;-)


Danke, 10-fach Zoom hat schon was  ... aber viel lieber hätte ich durch das Getümmel mal meinen Streamer gezogen |rolleyes

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

joa....
Es müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt Meeräschen sein...wer weiss was da sonst noch so herumschwimmtIch habe mir jetzt Brotfliegen gebastelt....Ich werde sie auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren.Außerdem habe ich noch alte Paternostersysteme (die ich von einem ehemaligen Angler bekommen habe).Daran sind pinke,kleine Tintenfischchen und mittelgroße Streamer festgemacht...ich habe diese abgemacht und werde sie ebenfalls einmal ausprobieren,daran muss allerdings doch besser ein Stahlvorfach^^

Danke für eure Hilfe und den Kontakt!Ich werde Pesca 123 um Hilfe bitten

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil wünscht euch Finn-Erik.


----------



## Tisie (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück, Finn-Erik und berichte mal, wie es gelaufen ist!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ja mach ich!
     Hoffendlich komm ich überhaupt öfter mal zu Angeln!

                       Danke für die Tipps!

                              PETRI HEIL!!


----------



## peterws (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*



Tisie schrieb:


> [..]zumal die Größen weit unter den der Exemplare liegen, die im Sommer an unseren Küsten die Angler in den Wahnsinn treiben :g
> [...]



Naja, das mit der Größe kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen. Ich habe schon relativ große gafangen und noch größere gesehen und zwar in der Bucht von Alcudia. Habe allerdings immer mit (echter) Brotflocke gefischt, fliegenfischender Weise habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hallo,



peterws schrieb:


> Ich habe schon relativ große gafangen und noch größere gesehen ...


naja, "groß" ist eben relativ - so ohne Bezugsgröße  ... ich habe jedenfalls nur recht kleine Exemplare gesehen (max. ca. 40cm) und andere Mittelmeerfahrer im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis haben diese Erfahrung bestätigt. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, daß es keine größeren Meeräschen im Mittelmeer gibt - umso schöner, wenn das Gegenteil der Fall ist.

Wie groß waren denn Deine "großen" Fische? Wirklich Ostseemaß so mit 60+? Gibt's Fotos? Ist ja wirklich interessant!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## peterws (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ok, _relativ groß_ ist wirklich 'ne blöde Aussage, sehe ich ein. 
60+ Meeräschen konnte ich bisher auf der Insel und auch sonst nirgends fangen. Vermessen habe ich die Fische nie, aber 50 cm waren sicherlich dabei und das halte ich für Meeräschen schon für groß, vielleicht habe ich aber auch den falschen Maßstab.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hallo Peter,

der Maßstab für "groß" ist sicher eine sehr persönliche Einschätzung und wohl auch davon abhängig, welche Größen man von der jeweiligen Fischart regelmäßig fängt. Eine 50er Meeräsche ist für mich auch groß, aber die Experten an der Ostsee sehen das sicher anders. Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Fisch - darin sind sich wohl alle einig 

In diesem Sinne ... Petri Heil und viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hallo Peter!!



> peterws:Vermessen habe ich die Fische nie, aber 50 cm waren sicherlich dabei und das halte ich für Meeräschen schon für groß, vielleicht habe ich aber auch den falschen Maßstab.


(geht das?weiss noch nich wirklich wie man das mit dem Zitat macht)

Jedenfalls,sagtest du du hast auch schon mehrere dort gefangen...
Wie lange brauchtest du denn um den ersten Fisch zu haken??
Da ich mit der Familie da bin,habe ich nciht immer so lange Zeit:-(

Gruß Finn-Erik!


----------



## Horn10 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin Leute!

Eine Frage habe ich noch.
In welcher Wassertiefe fängt man denn evtl. Meeräschen mit Brotflocke?

<--------------
PSen Spiegler' habe ich gestern mit der Fliegenrute gefangenIch kenne einen Teich wo die Karpfen oft an der Oberfläche Brot einsaugen...
Ich muss leider eingestehen,ihn nicht mit Brotfliege sondern mit normalem Toastbrot gefangen zu haben.Das war mein 4.innerhalb 4oder 5 Tagen dort und die mit der Fliegenrute zu drillen hat schon was

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (29. September 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Die Wassertiefe spielt keine Rolle, du mußt die Tiere nur dazu bringen Brot und/oder Paniermehl von der Oberfläche zu fressen,dann könnte es auch was mit der Brotfliege werden. ...oder auch mit Brot am Haken, sonst kann es mit den Äschen ganz schön langweilig werden.
Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Horn10 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

hey!

hm...also mit anfüttern?Ich  werds denk ich sicher mal versuchen,aber hauptsächlich mit Streamern auf verschiedene Barscharten gehen.Gibts da eigendlich Bluefish?
Ich schau mal.
Ich lade mir jetzt ersteinmal goolgle-earth runter und schau mal ob ich Felsküsten oder so etwas in der Richtung finde.

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## Tisie (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hi Finn-Erik,



Horn10 schrieb:


> Ich lade mir jetzt ersteinmal goolgle-earth runter und schau mal ob ich Felsküsten oder so etwas in der Richtung finde.


das brauchst Du nicht ... geh einfach auf Google Maps und gib Ibiza ein 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## NeuFlieger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Also ich muss sagen, dass es auf jeden Fall große Meeräschen im MM gibt, ich selbst sah meine geschätzt größte beim Tauchen von 70+ (ist nur übern Daumen gepeilt also nicht ganz ernst nehmen).
Ich denke, dass ich mich nicht verschätzt habe.


----------



## Horn10 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Bei Google Earth kann man sich an manchen Plätzen auch Fotos von der Lage anschauen.
Ich muss sagen,ist schön da.Schöne Bucht,ich denke windgeschützt.Hauptsächlich natürlich Sandstrand,aber auch Felsküste,nur die Frage ob man da hinkommt...

Wenn mit Brot und Streamer etc. gar nichts geht werde ich denke ich ein paar Skumpies aus dem Hotel mitnehmen und damit mal versuchen zu Angeln

70cm Meeräsche?Wow,ich habe gehört Salzwasserfische kämpfen viel mehr als Süßwasserfische (30cm Salzwasserfisch z.B. Makrelenarten soll so kämpfen wie eine 50er Forelle)

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## NeuFlieger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ich werd das in diesem Herbst auch noch einmal probieren. Auf Kreta ist immer was los!
Eine geschichte muss ich loswerden, wo ich nich ganz durchblicke:
Ih stand in einem Hafen, welcher laut einheimischen über 40 meter tief war........nämlich dem kleinen Becken in Agios Nikolaos. Auf jeden Fal steh ich oben aufm Fels so 50 meter überm Kai, da direkt dran und guck runter und da hätts mich fast ausn latschen gehaun:
Da schwammen fische, die aussahen wie Meeräschen, aber einer von denen hätte sicher die Metermarke geknackt und viele von denen warn zwischen 70 und 90. Ich zählte 7.
Nur weiß cih immer noch nicht, was das war. Die standen einfach nur unter der Oberfläche rum und ab und zu konnt man sehen wie die Fraßen......Da verschwanden ganze Brötchen........
Hoffe mal einer von euch weiß, was das war!


----------



## Horn10 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Wow!Ein Meter Meeräsche??Wenn das eine war is sowas aba sicher sehr selten!Angel nicht mitgehabt wa??Ärgerlich!!Immoment oder zumindest gestern war auf Malle noch ein Sturm!!!15 Liter Regen in 10 Minuten!!!Naja besser jetzt als im Urlaub

Weiss leider auch nicht was das gewesen sein könnte...Die größten Fische die ich bisher im Urlaub gesehnen habe waren auf Gran Canaria und die waren nciht größer als 35cm...Waren auch nur Schatten deshalb kann ich nicht wirklich mitreden...

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## Horn10 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*



> NeuFlieger:Einer von denen hätte sicher die Metermarke geknackt und viele von denen warn zwischen 70 und 90


 
Wow!!wen das Meeräschen waren,waren das sicher Ausnahmenfische!!!Im Buch von mir steht höchstens 80cm aber Bücher lügen auch manchmal...
Was das sonst gewesen sein könnte weiss ich nicht,die größten Fische die ich bisher im Urlaub gesehen habe waren knapp 35cm.Außerdem waren's nur Schatten,da kann ich also nicht mitreden

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## Svenno 02 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

@NeuFlieger



Ich glaube,dass es auch Tarpone gewesen sein könnten,die sind eher Raubfische aber fressen auch abfälle und hin und wieder Brot werden glaube ich bis 2m lang oder noch länger.


----------



## NeuFlieger (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Die sahn aber fürn Tarpoon recht untarpoonisch aus wenn ihr versteht was ich mein.........


----------



## Svenno 02 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ja gut wenn man keine Fotos hat ist es natürlich schwer herauszufinden was das für Fische waren,aber was soll man machen.#c


----------



## NeuFlieger (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ich hatte auch nur meine Fliegenrute dabei und das is ne #5 und da wollt cih den auch nich dran ham!!


----------



## Horn10 (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Auch war...
Ne 5er könnte schon das eine oder andere mal brechen...
Gibts da Tarpone??Das wäre cool...da ich allerdings auch mit einer 5-6er an den Start gehe wäre es vorteilhaft wenn die nicht sooo groß wären:-D

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## NeuFlieger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ich bin mit einer 5-6 am Start und mach mir da n Spaß draus, die kleinen Lippsische und alles was da am riff rumschwirrt zu fangen! Das is sau Lustig vor allem die Goldmakrelen!
Ich mach das ja ncoh nich so lange aber eine interressante engelegenheit hab ich entdeckt. Wenn man nur ne #5 Hat und auch etwas größere habn willl haue man sich einfach n ordentliches Backing dahinter ich hab damit n 76er Hecht kleingekriegt warum also nicht!


----------



## Flatfischer (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> @NeuFlieger
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube,dass es auch Tarpone gewesen sein könnten,die sind eher Raubfische aber fressen auch abfälle und hin und wieder Brot werden glaube ich bis 2m lang oder noch länger.



Tarpone? Aah jaaa?! 

Die sind vor Kreta ungefähr so häufig wie Eisbären im Harz......:q

Schon erstaunlich, was man im Board so manchmal an Beiträgen findet...#d

Flatfischer


----------



## NeuFlieger (7. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Mach dir nicht ins Hemd! Svenno ist auch nur ein Mensch und macht Fehler, wie du und ich!


----------



## Tisie (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hallo Flatfischer,



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Tarpone? Aah jaaa?!
> 
> Die sind vor Kreta ungefähr so häufig wie Eisbären im Harz......:q
> 
> ...


danke #6 ... oder auch:



			
				Dieter Nuhr schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat: einfach mal die Fresse halten.


 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Tarpone sind mehr in den Tropen/Subtropen oder?Aber ist auch nicht so wichtig.
Am Riff...hm...wir reisen an eine Bucht namens: Font de sa cala (Nord-Ost Küste)
Hoffendlich ist da ein Riff oder ein Steiniger Strand^^
Morgen gehts los!!!
QUOTE] Zitat von NeuFlieger:mach mir da n Spaß draus, die kleinen Lippsische und alles was da am riff rumschwirrt zu fangen! Das is sau Lustig vor allem die Goldmakrelen! [[/QUOTE]

welche Streamer,bzw. Fliegen benutzt du dafür?Garnelen immitation,Fisschen imm. oder gar ganz was andres?
Ich hab beschlossen hauptsächlich mit Streamern zu Fischen,vielleicht im Hafen mal mit Brot,mal schauen.

Danke für die Tipps und Grüße aus dem Norden (bald nicht mehr)
PS:76er Hecht mit ner #5 Rute?Wow,Petri Heil!


----------



## NeuFlieger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ich benutze mir vorliebe kleine Goldkopfnymphen, da zeigen die Biester am wenigsten Argwohn. Kann sein, dass ich falsch liege aber das ist meine Erfahrung.
Wenn du im Hafen oder orgendwo angelst, wo viele Meeräschen sind, benutze ein Bortfliegen und kleine bie mittelgroße Trockenfliegen. Kleine Streamer bringens Meiner erfahrung nach nut, wenn du inen Schwarm Hornhechte, die ich außer da noch nie im schwarm gesehn hab, direkt anwirfst! So bei 2m Abstand kommen die fast immer. An sonsten bei Meeräschen hab ich auch schonmal den Bruch begangen, weinen einfachen Haken anzuknoten und dann ein kleines (!) Stück Brot draufzuschieben. In verbindung mit nem 2-3m Vorfach der Stärke 16-20 (je nach größe der zu erwartenden Meeräschen) ist das unschlagbar, wenn die nix anders wollen.
Wenn du das mit ner Brotfliege machen willst, nimm dir am Besten eine aus nem Schwamm (www.brotfliege.de) und bring da mit ner Spritze ein klein wenig Lockstoff rein!! Das geht auch super, wenn die die sonst nciht nehmen!
In diesem Sinne Petri.
Werd ich in den Herbstferien auch wieder vollziehen........


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

@Flatfischer

Ja gut entschuldigung hätte ja sein können,dass sich solche Fische auch mal verirren, gibt es bei uns in der Ostsee ja auch ziemlich häufig.

@NeuFlieger

Danke ja das stimmt jeder macht mal Fehler nobody is perfect,außerdem lernt man ja uch aus Fehlern.


----------



## NeuFlieger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Das ist doch schön, dass man Fehler wenigstens einsieht !


----------



## Horn10 (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Soll ich beim Streamerfischen eigendlich ein Stahlvorfach ran machen??leider habe ich an den Tintenfisch/Garnelen Immitationen keine Schlaufe wo ich das Vorfach oda Stahlvorfach anknoten könnte...(Hab die von Paternoster-Systemen abgemacht)aber ist auch meist eine 40-50er Mono ich denke so viele Fische dort beißen die nicht ohne weitere durch
Ich werde eine Schlaufe aus den paar Zentimetern machen und die Schnur dort einhängen.
´Mit Goldkopfnymphen,ist auch ein Versuch wert,aber ersteinmal muss ich da eine Lizenz bekommen...wehe wenn nicht!!!!
Naja wird denke ich mein Letzter Beitrag für mind.12 Tage sein....Ich berichte natürlich!!!!!!

Mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## NeuFlieger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Lizens? Fürs angeln im Meer??? Braucht man sowas da???? Ich wusste nichmal, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt!!!


----------



## Horn10 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin Leute!
Schreibe aus einem I-net Cafe...
Bin jetzt den 3. Tag hier!
Bin am 1. Tag 2 mal in einer kleinen Bucht losgewesen.Prommt 2 Quallen (auf gepiekst:-D) und 2 kleine Fische gefangen Ich bin mir nicht sicher um welche Art es sich handelt.Es koennten Bloecker gewesen sein.Nur weiss ich nicht ob es die dort gibt...
Mit mHeringspaternoster gefangen....
 Naja bis baldmal...mfg Fin-Erik!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*



Horn10 schrieb:


> Moin Leute!
> Schreibe aus einem I-net Cafe...
> 
> Mit mHeringspaternoster gefangen....




Lässt sich sowas denn noch vernünftig werfen?

Danke für den Bericht!


,


----------



## NeuFlieger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Normalerweise doch schon, oder?
Wie issn da die Köderführung? Ich kann das eigetnlich eh nciht aber fragen macht schlau!
#6


----------



## Tisie (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin,



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Lässt sich sowas denn noch vernünftig werfen?


klar - mit 'nem Heringsblei :q

@Fin-Erik: Petri Heil zum Erfolg #6 ... gibt's Fotos von Deinen Fängen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Horn10 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Ja bald...
Bin ja am 26 wieda zuhausse.....
hab heute noch 2basche gefangen,mit nem schwarzen streamer ...
ich hatte keine zeit mehr deshalb hab ich schnell paternoster geschreiben hab nua eine "fliege" DAVON GRNOMMEN...

Ich glauge das waren irgendwelche brassen...sagtren ein paar leute die da schon laenger angelten.
das waren glaube ich riffbarsche die ich gefangen habe...bericht folgt @home...

mfg finn-erik


----------



## Horn10 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Hez leute!

Schuldigt das ich so schlecht schreibe aber ich habe nicht viel zeit....(i-net cafe)

Ich habe noch mehr von diesen Barschen gefangen...jetzt etwa 5-6 stueck...alle mit dem schwarzen streamer...

ich habe so einen in Gelb noch als Seitenarm montiert...nichts!!!
Doch,irgendwann,zack...alles weg...100% abgebissen...(nichts gewelltes am ende der schnur...also knoten hat gehalten und einen felsen oda so etwas haette ich gemerkt...)

naja morgen frueh gehts zuruek,alles in allem hats Spass gemacht kann ich nur weiter empfehelen die rute mit in den urlaub zu nehmen....

mfg Finn-Erik


----------



## Horn10 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin,moin im kalten Lande:-D

Hab ja schon erzählt,dass ich ein paar Fische gefangen habe und womit auch...
Ich habe die Fotos jetzt auf dem PC,nur...wie bekomme ich die denn jetzt hier reingestellt?Muss ich die auf irgendeine Internetseite tun,weil da steht das ich nen URL eingeben soll...
Jetzt muss ich mir erst einmal neue Streamer besorgen...viele sind kaputt gegangen oder abgerissenLag vielleicht am Salzwasser.

Gruß Finn-Erik


----------



## Horn10 (18. November 2007)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

Moin,moin!

Tut mir leid das es so lange gedauert hat mit den Fotos#d
Habe aber erst gerade eben herrausgefunden wie das Hochladen,etc.geht...#t
Diesen komischen "Brassen" habe ich 2mal gefangen und den Barsch 4 oder 5 mal.

Petri Heil FEH|supergri


----------



## malte1188 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfische auf Mallorca*

hallo leute 

ich bin noch neu hier und wollte ma fragen ob jemand von euch einen guten platz auf malle zum fliegenfischen auf meeräschen kennt?
ich binde auch selbst und vieleicht kann mir ja mal jemand nen gutes muster sagen #c also das mit grün weiss ich aber vielleicht ein bisschen genauer ;-)
das wär echt nett 

dickes petri von MALTE #h


----------

